

Ask HN: How can I make my blog better? - snow_mac

So, I've decided to start posting at least once a month on things I'm working on or learning about. The idea is more or less to detail what I'm learning and show employer's that I have good communication skills.<p>Here's my blog: 
http://adambourg.posterous.com/<p>Any Thoughts?
======
iSloth
\- 95% of your blog should be on the same topic, and in the same style, stay
consistent.

If people come back to your blog it's because they like an existing post, so
if your writing about programming 95%+ of your posts should be about this.

Thinking about writing about another topic as well? Start another blog!

Note: This is actually something that I fail at :)

------
doctorwho
Set a real goal so you can measure "better". It could be "X new subscribers
every Y weeks" or "N comments per post", anything that will let you
objectively measure how what you do impacts the way people react to your work.

~~~
smartwater
Goals shouldn't be all about you.

Good: "Deliver 2 blog posts per week that can help small business owners with
their internet marketing."

Bad: "Get 100 new subscribers and 10 new comments."

------
jnazario
the basic tips are:

\- write in your own voice

\- write often, at a regular interval

\- bring value to the reader - stuff they care about, stuff they need to know,
etc. learn, share, grow.

\- take positions, don't be afraid to offend someone like that

there you go. this more or less works. ultimately figure out what your blog is
about. the above assumes you mean "how can i get more readers and
interactions?" but ultimately figure out what it is you want to achieve:
visibility, knowledge, interactions, etc. your blog may or may not be the best
place to do that then.

------
leeny
fix the 403 error that results from clicking on your "portfolio" link

